# Indian inhabited areas in KL



## mangeshn (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Hope ur doing great. I'm moving to Malaysia in December and would be working in KL. I'm getting my family along and thus looking for a decent 2 bhk in areas where Indians stay. Will I get a decent apartment / condo / flat in or below 1500RM? Also, can you suggest Indian inhabited areas near KL? I dont mind traveling for 30-40 mins one way but cant shell out more than that on housing.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you read up on Little India? It is slightly off central KL either in Brickfields or Masjid India, filled with nooks and crannies food, saris etc. Apartment blocks have sprung up around the area. Tour the area until you decide a neighborhood for your family.

However, the Malaysian Indian races are close to 10% of total population and climbing so you will find many local communities with Indian neighbors who will willingly guide you to their favorite shops, groceries and restaurants or temples etc. in East or West Malaysia.

More epats for work or retirement are flocking to Malaysia with cosmopolitan lifestyles, when previously they favor Singapore. Even Singaporeans drive up for Malaysia's higher shopping experience with lower inflation rates, the various leisure activities or beach and sand. Others select KL for its multi cultural and international cuisines and more Singaporeans are buying properties in Johore, KL or Penang preferring more sq footage in accommodation etc. 

You will find many popular spots for you to choose e.g., between newer or older apartment (with mature neighborhoods), landed detached or terraced, condo etc in viable options.

When you arrive, you will enjoy Malaysians food from its diverse cultures. Eat well.


----------

